

Derek Lowe's "Things I Won't Work With" will become a book. - winestock
http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2011/11/29/a_things_i_wont_work_with_request.php

======
winestock
For those of you who don't know, Derek Lowe is a professional chemist who
writes about drug discovery in the pharmaceutical industry. Among other
things, he writes about chemicals that are so toxic, smelly, explosive, or
otherwise unpleasant that he refuses to deal with them. Those weblog posts are
both informative and hilarious.

Here's a sample:

[http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/things_i_wont_work_with...](http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/things_i_wont_work_with/)

